# DISTRIBUTOR FOR 2001 NISSAN ALTIMA



## raghu_4338 (Sep 19, 2008)

HELLO EVERYONE, I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT MY 2001 ALTIMA'S DISTRIBUTOR REPLACEMENT, AND ENGINE MOUNTS, IS IT EXPENSIVE TO REPLACE THESE AND ALSO POWER STEERING PUMP. PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THANK YOU


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It all depends on a number of factors... Are you doing the work yourself or having a shop do it? Are you using genuine Nissan parts or aftermarket? If you are going to a shop to have it done, try this link:

RepairPrice Estimator - Get an Estimate for a Service or Repair on Your Car : RepairPal

If you are doing the job yourself, you can look up the price of parts online. For genuine Nissan parts, try one of these links:

Nissan Truck Accessories, Nissan Car Accesories

Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories

Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

For aftermarket parts, here are some sites:

RockAuto Auto Parts

www.napaonline.com

Advance Auto Parts: Car, Engine, Batteries, Brakes, Replacement, Performance & Accessories

For Advance Auto Parts, use discount code "P20" for 20% off your order. That said, when it comes to ignition parts, such as distributors, I only recommend genuine Nissan parts.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Raghu,

The distributor is not too expensive to replace (the part itself runs anywhere from a $146 refurbished unit to a $350 OEM one), but it's such an easy job that I would recommend rolling up your proverbial sleeves and tackling it yourself :jump: 

Here's a quick walk-through on the procedure that will give you an idea of what you would be up against:


1) Set the engine to Top Dead Center (TDC) with the No. 1 piston on compression stroke.

2) Disconnect the negative battery cable.

3) Remove the distributor spark plug wires from the distributor cap.

4) Remove the distributor cap. Scribe a mark on the engine block to show the rotor and distributor position prior to removal.

5) Disconnect the wiring connections to the distributor.

5) Remove the bolt(s) holding distributor to engine.

6) Remove the distributor by pulling it upward from the cylinder block.









*diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com; all rights reserved



7) Install the a new distributor housing O-ring.

8) Position the engine so the No. 1 piston is at Top Dead Center (TDC) of its compression stroke and the mark on the vibration damper is aligned with 0 on the timing indicator.

9) Install the Distributor in the engine so the rotor is aligned with the position of the No. 1 ignition wire on the distributor cap. Be sure the distributor is fully seated and that the distributor shaft is fully engaged.

10) Snug the hold-down bolt and connect the distributor pick-up lead wires.

11) Install the distributor cap and tighten the screws. Install the splash shield, if equipped.

12) Install the spark plug wires.

13) Connect the negative battery cable.

14) After the ignition timing has been adjusted, tighten the hold-down bolt(s) as follows: 108–144 inch lbs. (13–16 Nm)


All in all, you're looking at a few hours for the entire shebang


----------

